# proper PT running shoes



## new_armoured_trooper (1 Jun 2006)

Hello, 

I am currently looking to invest in a good set of running shoes for PT purposes, both with the CF and in civi life. I am looking for something that more or less will mean i'm hopefully not destroying my knees and giving the proper support. I have looked at Asics (SP?) and from what i can tell they seem to be a decent brand. I am not concerned with price, as this is something i consider that you dont go cheap on. 

Any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Judy (1 Jun 2006)

They issue you an awesome pair at basic.  

VERY supportive, and they look awesome too. 

*snort*


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jun 2006)

Already covered. Try a 'Search'. You can start here:
PT Forum


----------

